# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Historia botërore >  Si kanë mbetur fosilet ne shkemb?

## fegi II

Fosilet janë mbetjet e ruajtura ose gjurmë të kafshëve të lashta, bimëve dhe organizmave të tjerë. 
Fjala fosile rrjedh nga latinishtja fossa-mihje që do të thotë "diçka e nxjerrë nga toka duke gërmuar".Fosilet paraqesin tërësitë e ruajtura, pjesë ose gjurmë të organizmave të vdekur ose aktivitetit të tyre jetësor.Mbetjet e bimëve dhe kafshëve që kanë vdekur shumë kohë më parë mund të gjenden te ngurtesuara ne formen e fosileve
Pjesët e forta si dhëmbët, guackat ose kockat, ruhen ashtu siç janë. Por, zakonisht, pjesa më e madhe e trupit të organizmave kalbet dhe humbet, duke lënë një boshllëk (zakonisht në shkëmb).
  Fosilet tregojnë një të kaluar të largët ku kanë ekzistuar shumë specie kafshësh dhe bimësh që sot nuk ekzistojnë më. Shkencëtarët kanë përllogaritur se mbi 90% e të gjitha specieve që janë shfaqur në Tokë  nuk ekzistojnë më.
Kan kaluar mijëra vjet të mbetjet e fosileve te formuar. 
Ky fenomen zëvendësuar minerale te fosileve mbetjet e organizmave ose të lënë një gjurmë e trupit në shkëmbinj sedimentarë.
 I gjithë trupi i bimëve, zogjëve dhe fosilet e kafshëve te tjera në një mënyrë të tillë në periudha mijëra vjet. 
Herë pas here jane gjurmët e këmbëve, gjurmët, gjurmë, dhe madje edhe vrima që gjenden në formën e fosileve.
compaction
Rërë të butë dhe të qëndrueshme mund të bëhet fosile shumë  forte, por procesi është disi e ndryshme. 
Në këtë rast, presioni i shtresave sedimenteve luan një rol kyç. Temperatura është gjithashtu një faktor i rëndësishëm në këtë proces. Temperatura e tokës është e zjarte, 1 ° C rrethe në çdo 100 hapa ose 31 metra.
Presioni mesatar është rritur në rreth 3000 kilogramë për metër katror për çdo metër ne thellësi. 
Një rritje e tillë në presion dhe temperaturë është e njohur si ngjeshjes. Ky proces i grimcave të brishta të sedimenteve duke u bërë një shkëmb. Ndonjëherë gjëra të pazakontë të tilla si krahët e fluturës apo sytë e insekteve të njohur si fosilet që përmban një shtresë e shkëmbinjve sedimentarë. Procesi në të cilin e qymyrit të mbetur brenda një vendi varet nga shtresat e ndryshme të kores së tokës. Ndonjëherë ne gjejme fosile edhe në shtresat te thëngjillit.
Shumica e fosileve ka moshën e vet minimale. Procesi i fosilizim filloi miliarda vjet më parë, dhe shumica e fosileve të vjetra është të paktën 10.000 vjet. 
Gjeologët kanë metoda të ndryshme me të cilat zbulojnë moshën e saktë të një fosile të veçantë. Zhvillimi e radiometrikes  të njërës prej metodave me të cilat gjeologët mund të përcaktojë moshën e shtresave sedimenteve dhe fosileve për vite me rradhë.
Detajet  biologjike

Me herete Natyralistët kanë pasur një kuptim të mirë dhe njohuri të ngjashmëritë dhe dallimet në mes qenieve të gjalla për të zhvilluar një sistem të klasifikimit që sot e  përdornin.
Darvini ishte shkencëtari i parë i cili ka lidhur strukturën e pemës së jetës me organizmat e gjallë, athere ende nuk ishte përdorur shumë, të dhënat e fosileve. 
 Gjithashtu, shpjegoi procesin e bërjes së një pasardhës ndryshuar ose evolucionin me të cilat organizmat kanë aftësinë për t'iu përshtatur ndryshimeve të ndryshme në natyrën dhe mjedisit, dhe janë kështu në gjendje të shndrrohet dhe për të ndryshuar.
Analiza e fundit
Klima e tokes, atmosfera, oqeanet e tokës dhe fatkeqësitë  kohore kan shkaktuar presion selektiv në të gjitha organizmat.
Ndërsa shumë organizma janë në gjendje për të përshtatur për të, të tjerët janë  vdekur pa mutacion ose mutacionet ekspozimit. 
Shkenca per fosilet na ndihmon të kuptojmë se si organizmat evoluan dhe se si ato janë të lidhura me organizmat që jetojnë sot. Shkencëtarët në fushën e Filogjenise dhe paleontologjise punojnë së bashku për të kuptuar më mirë shfaqjen e fillimit të jetës dhe evolucionit.

----------

rromanoku (10-03-2016),SERAFIM DILO (08-03-2016)

----------


## fegi II

U Zbulua fosile i nji breshke te çuditshëm që ishte zhdukur 76 milion vjet më parë
Shkencëtarët në shtetin amerikan të Utah-it kanë gjetur një fosil breshkë të pazakontë që kishte feçkën e një derri, dhe jetonte në një epokë kur Tyrannosaurusit dhe dinosaurët  sqepe.
E gjatë rreth 60 centimetra Hunda është si ajo e një derri, kjo breshkë është, sipas shkencëtarëve, speciet më të çuditshme të breshkave që ka ecur mbi tokën.
Hulumtuesit në Muzeun Historik të Utah-it  në jug të shtetit federal kan gjetur fosilin e një breshkë , të cilat sipas shkencëtarëve nga Universiteti i Utah u zhdukën rreth 76 milion vjet.

Studimet e para tregojnë se  është fjala per një specie që ka jetuar gjatë periudhës së Tyrannosaurusit dhe  dinosaurve  sqepar  dhe  kur ne kete rajon te Utahit te sotme ku klima ishte  lagështi dhe e ngrohtë, dhe kur në këtë zonë ishin kënetat te shumta dhe lumenj.
http://unews.utah.edu/76-million-yea...rthed-in-utah/

----------


## fegi II

Raporti biblike dhe shkencore të themelimit te universit
Bibla thote: gjashtë ditë Zoti krijoi qiejt dhe tokën, detin dhe gjithçka që është në to, dhe ditën e shtate ai pushoi;  Ai krijon fjalën e tij te plotfuqishëm: "Le të jetë!"(Eksodi 20:11). 
 Por a është me të vërtetë Perëndia e krijoi botën në një javë, kur shkenca na tregon se procesi i formimit të planetit tonë zgjati miliarda vjet? A e perbyse shkenca moderne pamje biblik të krijimit të botës dhe njeriut? Janë feja dhe shkenca në konflikt? A duhet të besojmë Biblën apo teorise shkencore? Ose thjesht teksti biblik ka një kuptim më të thellë dhe të ndryshme?
Që  pytja e krijimit gjindet  në fillimit, shkrimi i Shenjtë, pra, deri në pikën ku ne nuk jemi në gjendje për të mesuar në gjuhën biblike dhe mentalitetin, ekziston një mundësi që lexuesi bashkëkohor, në vend të Biblës, lexojne (Natyren) me sy  shkencore. etj.

Prandaj, në qoftë se ne duam që të merrnim përgjigjje ne pyetjen se si dhe kur filloi universi, ne kerkoime në librat e fizikës apo astronomisë. Dhe ato thon interpretimi i origjinës së universit në  shkencën sot , teoria më e zakonshme e Big Bengut (Big Bang), sipas të cilit gjithësia filloi rreth 13.7 miliardë vjet më parë. 
Le të mos harrojmë se Rrëfimet biblike e krijimit jane shkruar rreth vitit  900 - 500  para Krishtit, kur njerëzit ende besonin se Toka ishte nje pllake e rrafshte.
1.Michelangelo's creation of Adam.
2. Teoria BING BONG
Big Bang, është modeli kozmologjik i kushteve fillestare dhe të mëtejshme të zhvillimit të Universit që mbështetet nga shpjegimet më të sakta dhe më të hollësishme, të nxjerra nga provat shkencore dhe vëzhgimet e tashme. [1][2] Sipas kozmologëve, termi Big Bang përgjithësisht lidhet me idenë se Universi është zgjeruar prej një gjendjeje fillestare të nxehtë dhe të dendur në një kohë të caktuar në të kaluarën (matjet më sakta të disponueshme në vitin 2009 sugjerojnë se kjo gjendje u ndesh 13.3 deri 13.9 miliard vjet më pare) [3][4]), dhe vazhdon të zgjerohet edhe sot.
3.Sipas modelit të Bumit të Madh, Universi u zgjerua prej një gjendjeje tmerrësisht të dendur dhe shume të nxehtë dhe vazhdon të zgjerohet edhe sot. Grafiku i mësipër, është konceptimi i një artisti për zgjerimin e një pjese të rrafshëttë Universit.

----------


## fegi II

Njerëzit brenda vetese kanë rreth 145 gjene të bimëve, kërpudhave dhe baktereve
Pa marrë parasysh se sa ne mendoime "njerëzit" duket se gjenetika e jone nuk është vetëm njerëzore, përkatësisht studimet më të fundit kanë zbuluar se çdo qenie njerëzore në  ka më shumë se njëqind gjene që i përkasin organizmave një-qelizor,bimëve dhe viruseve.
Nëse studimi i të ashtuquajturit origjinë horizontale gjenetike ka krijuar shumë polemika, askush nuk mund të mohojë faktin e asaj që gjinden  në materialin tonë gjenetik
Mund ta imagjinoni transferimin e ADN-së nga, llojet e ndryshme të specie në dukje të ndryshëm, në mënyrë që shkojnë përtej pikëpamjes tradicionale të lindjes?
Mund te imagjinoni një kombinim  gjenetikë kërpudhave dhe qeniev njerëzore, ose një kombinim i gjenetikës të bimëve të tilla si lisi apo pishen ne  gjenetikë tona? Sa më shumë që ne dukej e pamundur, qeniet njerëzore kanë në to gjenet e llojeve të ndryshme me të cilat ne nuk mund të "kryqezoime".
Transferimi horizontal gjenit ose HGT ka krijuar një konfuzion shumë të madh në qarqet shkencore, sepse ajo nuk shpjegon se si njerëzit mund të kenë gjenetike të bimëve,kërpudhave dhe organizmave njëqelizore që nuk dalin nga e kaluara jonë e lashtë, përkatësisht e ashtuquajtura supë primitive(fillestare) nga e cila u shfaq të gjitha format e jetës në planet.

Biologu Alistar Crisp nga Universiteti i Kembrixhit, autor i studimeve të diskutueshme gjenetike, shpjegoi misterin që ruan në gjenet tona:
"Zbulimi ynë në fakt ka treguar se" pema e jetës "nuk është aq stereotipe sa ishte menduar më parë, në të vërtetë degët e kësaj peme nuk janë aq të ndara që disa shkencëtarë do të donin , "degët" janë të ndërlidhura dhe janë në lloje dukje të papajtueshme, duke përfshirë edhe atë ku ne i përkasim.
Në realitet, gjenetike jonë "pemë" është më shumë si dredhkë që përfundon rreth llojeve të ndryshme,në të cilën përfundon rreth llojeve të ndryshme, në vend se çfarë lisi e saktë me të cilën evolucionit tonë përfaqësuar shumë studiues klasike. Besoni apo jo dega e pemës sonë evolutive janë të ndërthurura ende dhe ato vazhdojnë të mbivendosen, në vend per tu larguar. "
Crisp tani për tani nuk mund të shpjegojë se si gjenet bimor dhe të tjera jo-njerëzore janë të përziera, por u zbulua se viruset, parazitët dhe bakteret që mund të jenë të ndjeshme në trupin tonë për të sjellë ADN -ne e huaj dhe dhe në këtë mënyrë ne një herë dhe për të gjithë ndryshimin në një mënyrë që neve nuk mund të na hyne në kokën.
Deri më tani, u konfirmua se 145 gjene në ADN e njeriut vine nga organizma njëqelizor, ndërsa 17 ende nuk e dime origjinën e të cilit dhe se si ata ishin në blloqet tona të ndërtimit.

1.Pema e Jetës prej organizmave njëqelizor  gjeri te njerëzit -një shfaqje klasike e njëjtë,por kjo duket të jetë një gjë nuk është aq e thjeshtë,  sepse gjenetikën tregon ndërthurur plotësisht degët në dukje jo lidhje e evolucionit.


2.Revolucioni i njeriut sipas Darvinit ka më shumë vrima se një dëshmi të vërtetë dhe materiale, mund të besojmë paradigmat - teori paprovuar shkencore apo është më e rëndësishme për të studiuar gjendjen e vërtetë të gjeneve tona, edhe në qoftë se ADN-ja jonë fshe gjenetike të bimëve dhe organizmave njëqelizor?

----------


## fegi II

Kur rreth Medvednices balenat  notonin
Ne historine e turbullt te planetit tonë janë krijuar dhe zhdukur dete dhe kontinente. 
Nga thellësitë e padepërtueshme ne thellsine e detit rritur pellgu  në jug të Pannonies Medvednica  para njëzet milionë vjet .
Në pjesën lindore ishin në krye e fundit vullkanit Medvednica. 
Pra Medvednica e jonë ishte një ishull në det në të cilën janë rritur palma, ullinj, Laurel, magnolia dhe bimë të ndryshme mesdhetare. 
Ka pasur një klimë si ajo në vendet e sotme jugore evropiane. Në këtë klimë të  vetëm bimët dhe kafshët ishin ne dëfrim) , sepse njerëzit nuk ekzistonte ende.

Në detin Paratethys , apo si quhet popular deti Pannoniane, i cili ishte i ngjajshume si Deti Mesdhe , ka jetuar iriqet e detit, gaforret, kërmijtë, koralet, alget, lloje të ndryshme të peshkut dhe guacat, duke përfshirë balenat gjigante. 
Ne  kodrat e mësipërme te Zagrebit jane gjetur shumë fosile dhe eshtrat te kafshëve detare.
Një gjetje e pasur rreth Susedgradit eshte  shkruar në vitin 1883 një shkencëtar Ivo Pilar. Është interesante se edhe sot në këtë rajon mund të gjeni fosile.
Deri tani jane delfinet(Platanista Croatica), dhëmbë te peshkaqenit dhe macet, eshtrat e manatees dhe sasive të mëdha të ( Thelenota pineapple )
Interesante jane , për shembull, sardelet që jane gjetur në Podsusedsko Dolje, por  prej tij morren  emrin zyrtar (Latin) i quajtur - Clupea doljeana.
Egzistoin edhe një përmbledhje e këtyre sardelet e Zagrebit. 
Ndoshta mbetjet më interesante të kafshëve detare është skeleti i klysh te balenës, e gjate gjashtë metra.
Askund nuk është gjetur te ketij lloj dhe u emërua Mesocetus agram ose balena e  Zagrebit.
Sot  ne Dojen e poshtëm,ne  Susedgradne e vjetër qendron  rikonstruksioni i balenës se Zagrebit  si një kujtesë për historinë detit të Zagrebit.Shkruan : Marsela Alić
FOTO.gjetjet e fosileve
https://www.google.se/search?q=Medve...IxBww4ChCwBAhA
Foto nga Medvednica sot
https://www.google.se/search?q=Medve...HUMEBFkQsAQIJA

----------


## fegi II

Lindja e Kontinentit Evropian
Evropa lindi nga rryma te fuqishme magma
Pergjat bregdetit te thepsur te Norvegjise gjenden deshmit me te vjetra te lindjes se kontinentit evropian.Dallget e Atlantikut perplasen atje pas vargishullit te Lofotenit,formacionit shkembor me te vjeter te Boteseraniti i ngurtsuar nga magma para po thuajse tre miliard vjetesh.Kto guma jane dhjeteher mate vjetra se kontinentit te cilat i perkasin sot.Pejsazhet fjordike te Norvegjise jane mbetje te malesis se madhe te Kaledonise,e cila shtrihej dikur nga Skocia der ne Norvegji.Megjith erozionin dhe te shemburit milionavjeqar ata kan mbetur akoma deri me sot nji peisazh vigan malsor.Ne kohen e lindjes se saj para 500 miliona vjetesh.Evropa nuk o akoma e plote .Pjeset e saj jan te haperdara mbi te gjitha rruzullin toksor.Skandinavia tej me ne jug te ekuatorit ,Anglia dhe vendet e ulta ne rrethin polar te jugut si dhe pothujase te gjith pjeset e tjera perrth polit te jugut .Te gjith keto pjes koreje kontinentale jane ne levizje.Ato merrem me vete nga rryma te fuqishme magma,te cilat vlojne 80 kilometra nen siperfaqen e tokese.Te shtyra nga shtjella nxetesie ne brendesi te tokese pllakat levizine me ngadale,qdo vit nga vetume disa centimetra.Por me kalimin e miliona vjetesh kemi pastaj te bejme me distanca te konsiderushme.Ne rastin e perplasjeve shperthejn forcat primare.Si nji rebuse gjigande ve Evropa pjesa e saj se bashku .Togje shkrepash kilometra te gjera qajne larte ,perkulen dhe marine formene kubje.Qdo peplasje e re krijon nji masiv malor.Keshtu lind se pari shtylla kurrizore e Evropes,vargmali kaleodean,me lartesi si ato te Himalajes.Ky esht berthama e nji bashkeshkrirje te pare evropian.Me pase kontinenti i ri bredhe gjysmen e rruzullit tokesor.Para 300 milionash vjetesh ai kapercen ekuatorin.Stereja eshte tashem e mbuluar nga gjelbrimi.Bimet kane pushtuar kontinentin qe deri pak me pare kishte qene ishkret .Atje ku sot jane te ngritura metropolet krenare evropiane u shtri sa gjate e gjere nji xhungele e harlisur tropikale.Parisi ndodhej nji klime tropikale te ngrohte e me lageshti.Berlini ne nji dete te gjelber i cili zgjatej der ne Azi.Eshte nji pylle tepere i jashtezakonshume .Ai perbeheje nga fiere ,likopode(sh.Lycopodium) dhe bishtkuaj. Mbeturinat te tyre te ngurtsuara ne Skoci te bejne te marreshe me mende perhapjen e tyre ungje qe qendrojne pothujse ngjitura njeratjetrite te japine edhe sot e ksaj dite nji pershtypje mbi bollakun e athershume te bimve.Kto gjigante lartsoheshin deri 30 metra drejt qiellit.

Kafshet e para ne kontinentin evropian
Para 300 milione vjetesh nuk ka akoma zogj ne toke.Pylli jehone prej zhurmash te qyditshme,kudo gelon prej insekteve.NJe qe do te njihemi eshte pilivesa .Disa prej tyre arrijne permasa gjiganteeganeura eshte aq e madhe sa nji skiftere dhe ka nji gjersi kraheshe te shtrire prej me teper se 60 centimetra .Perdhe ka gjigante jokerbishtor.Fosilesh vazhdash gjurmesh te qojne ne perfundime se ka pasur shumekembesh 2 metra te gjate , 800 llojesh furrtaresh hapnin rrugen e tyre mes permes zabelit.Ato ndiqeshin nga akrepat gjigante 70 centimetra te gjate .Thumbi i tyre te kete qene tmeri i pertokes se pyllit .Neper ultesira moqalore hiqnin kembet zvare amfibet primitive .Kerbishtoret e pare te steres dhe zbuluest e par te levizjese me kater kembe.Kjo epoke dote sillte nji ndikim te madhe mbi historin e ardhshme te Evropes.Ate e quajne epoka e karbonite (qymyrit)sipase trashgimise qe na ka lane.http://www.forumishqiptar.com/thread...entit-Evropian

----------


## fegi II

Fermeret kan gjetur  fosilin  të vjetre te nje guace te vjeter pesë milion vjet të Detin Pannoniane

Duke pastruar  arën. Në një thellësi prej 70 centimetra, kam gjetur guacen e parë. 
Kam filluar gërmimin dhe kam gjetur dhe te tjera. Unë kam mbledhur ato për koleksionim , tha Mehmed Delic Delic në BiH që ka gjetur fosile të guacave të vjetra rreth 5 milion vjet më parë, thotë 24sata.hr.
Deti Pannoniane para 5-6 miliona vjet me pare e "la"  rajonin  tonë. Megjithatë, edhe sot është e mundur që te deshmojne të gjithë provat e këtij deti, dhe madje edhe mbetjete. Prova e fundit qe u zbulua në BiH afër Graçanicës, në afërsi të rrugës Graçanicë - Orasje. Në fshatin Borik në zonën e qytetit të Soko .Deti Pannoniane. Prova më e madhe e ekzistencës së Detit Pannoniane janë fosilet e guacave dhe organizmave detare.

----------


## fegi II

Si filloi jeta?
Shkencëtarët dinë për kiminë dhe strukturën molekulare të jetës më shumë se kurrë më parë, e prapëseprapë nuk arrijnë ta përcaktojnë qartë çështë jeta. 
Materien e pajetë e ndan një hendek i madh qoftë edhe nga qeliza e gjallë më e thjeshtë.

Shkencëtarët vetëm sa mund të spekulojnë për kushtet në tokë miliarda vite më parë. 
Ata kanë pikëpamje të ndryshme për vendin ku zuri fill jeta, për shembull nëse nisi brenda një vullkani apo nën shtratin e oqeanit. 
Një tjetër bindje është se njësitë bazë të jetës në fillim u formuan diku tjetër në univers dhe mbërritën këtu futur në meteorë. 
Por, kjo nuk i përgjigjet pyetjes si nisi jeta; vetëm sa na largon edhe më shumë teksa kërkojmë origjinën.

Shkencëtarët hamenden për ekzistencën e molekulave që i paraprinë materialit gjenetik që njohim sot. 
Mendohet se këto molekula lindin spontanisht nga materia e pajetë dhe janë vetëshumëfishuese. 
Sidoqoftë, shkenca nuk ka gjetur fare prova që këto molekula të kenë ekzistuar ndonjëherë, as shkencëtarët nuk kanë arritur ti krijojnë në laborator.

Gjallesat janë unike në mënyrën si e ruajnë dhe e përpunojnë informacionin. 
Qelizat bartin, përkthejnë dhe zbatojnë udhëzimet që gjenden në kodin e tyre gjenetik. 
Disa shkencëtarë e krahasojnë kodin gjenetik me programet kompjuterike, ndërsa strukturën kimike të qelizës me pjesën fizike të kompjuterit. Mirëpo, evolucioni nuk e shpjegon dot burimin e informacionit.

Molekulat proteinike janë të nevojshme për funksionimin e qelizës. Një molekulë proteinike tipike përbëhet nga qindra aminoacide të ndërthurura sipas një radhe të caktuar. 
Përveç kësaj, që molekula proteinike të jetë e dobishme, duhet të marrë një formë specifike tridimensionale. 
Disa shkencëtarë nxjerrin përfundimin se shanset që qoftë edhe një molekulë proteinike të krijohet vetvetiu janë ekstremisht të pamundura. Fizikani Pol Dejvis shkruan: «Meqë funksionimi i qelizës kërkon mijëra proteina të ndryshme, është e palogjikshme të mendojmë se qelizat janë formuar thjesht rastësisht.»

PËRFUNDIMI. Pas dekadash kërkimi thuajse në të gjitha degët e shkencës, mbetet fakti se jeta vjen vetëm nga një jetë që ka ekzistuar më parë.
Marre nga google

----------


## fegi II

Si u zhvilluan gjallesat?
Një kameleon me të njëjtën ngjyrë si pema
ÇFARË THONË DISA. Organizmi i parë i gjallë u zhvillua gradualisht në një shumëllojshmëri gjallesash, përfshirë njerëzit, përmes një procesi mutacionesh të rastësishme dhe përzgjedhjes natyrore.

PSE DISA NUK I KËNAQ KJO PËRGJIGJE. Disa qeliza janë më të ndërlikuara se të tjerat. 
Sipas një vepre referimi, mënyra si u zhvilluan qelizat më të thjeshta në më të ndërlikuara «shpesh renditet si misteri i dytë më i madh i evolucionit, pas origjinës së jetës».
Shkencëtarët kanë zbuluar se në çdo qelizë ka makineri të zhdërvjellëta molekulare të përbëra nga molekula proteinike që bashkëpunojnë për të kryer punë komplekse. 
Këto punë përfshijnë transportin dhe shndërrimin e lëndëve ushqyese në energji, riparimin e pjesëve të qelizës dhe dërgimin e mesazheve në të gjithë qelizën. 
A mund të jenë mutacionet e rastësishme dhe përzgjedhja natyrore përgjegjëse për grumbullimin dhe funksionimin e këtyre elementeve kaq të përparuara? Shumë vetave ky koncept u duket i vështirë për tu pranuar.

Kafshët dhe njerëzit zhvillohen nga një vezë e vetme e pllenuar. Brenda embrionit qelizat shumohen dhe me kohë specializohen duke marrë forma e funksione të veçanta që të krijohen pjesë të ndryshme të trupit. 
Evolucioni nuk mund ta shpjegojë nga «e di» çdo qelizë në çfarë duhet të kthehet dhe ku të shkojë brenda organizmit.

----------


## fegi II

Zbulohen fosilet e një breshke sa një makinë
Fosilet e një breshke të ujërave të ëmbla, me përmasat e një makine, janë zbuluar në Amerikën e Jugut.

Fosilet e breshkës së quajtur “Stupendemys”, e cila besohet se ka jetuar në këtë rajon 7  deri 13 në milionë vite më parë, janë gjetur në shkretëtirën Tatacoa të Kolumbisë dhe zonën Urumaco të Venezuelës.
Edhe pse fosilet e para të këtij lloji janë zbuluar në vitet 1970, shumë mistere në lidhje me kafshën 4 m të gjatë kanë mbetur të pazbardhura.
Ato çfarë ngjallin habinë më të madhe janë përmasat dhe pesha e breshkës “Stupendemys”. 
Ekzemplarët meshkuj kishin një palë si brirë në secilën anë të guaskës. 
Gërvishtje të thella të gjetura në fosile tregojnë se këta brirë ka gjasa të përdoreshin si armë për të luftuar kundërshtarët.
Shkencëtarët thonë se kanë gjetur një guaskë 3 metra të gjatë dhe një kockë të poshtme që i ka dhënë më shumë detaje mënyrës së të ushqyerit të këtyre kafshëve.

Ata mendojnë se breshka gjigante ka jetuar në fund të liqeneve dhe lumenjve bashkë me krokodilët gjigantë duke u ushqyer me kafshëza të vogla, bimë, fruta dhe fara.https://www.bbc.com/news/world-latin-america-51485011

----------


## fegi II

Bishti i një dinosauri thuajse 100 milionë vjeçar është gjetur brenda një guri qelibar, një zbulim i paprecedent që na jep më shumë të dhëna sesi mund të dukeshin kafshët tashmë të zhdukura. 

Paleontologu Xing Li Da na tregoi fosilin që peshon 6.5 gramë dhe ka madhësinë e një guri plazhi. "Pjesa e bishtit mund të duket. 

Dy milingonat sipër saj me gjasa po kërkonin mishin e dinosaurit. 

Mund të shohim gjithashtu disa fragmente bimësh, flluska të vogla dhe pendë." Xing tha se qelibari i formuar rreth 99 milionë vjetë më parë. Ekspertët thonë se bishti i përkiste një dinosauri që dukej si zog dhe kishte madhësinë e një pule. 


Pjesa e bishtit është 6 cm në gjatësi dhe përmban 8 vertebrea, secila prej tyre të ngjitura në pupla primitive. 

Paleontologët shpresojnë të gjejnë specie të njëjta në të njëjtin rajon, në një përpjekje për të treguar biodiversitetin e pasur të jetës që ata besojnë se lulëzonte në Azi, miliona vjetë më parë. 

"Qëllimi ynë final është të provojmë biodiversitetin e specieve kurrizore, si hardhucat, dinosaurët, zogjtë, gjarpërinjtë dhe bretkosat që jetonin në pyjet tropikale të Mianmarit dhe në të tjera rajone të Azisë." Xing shprehet se e ka gjetur këtë qeliban në veri të Mianmarit në qershor 2015. 

Një studim mbi këto zbulime, i bashkëshkruar nga Xing dhe të tjerë shkencëtarë nga mbarë bota, është publikuar në revistën "Current Biology". 

Kjo është hera e parë që një material dinosauri është gjetur i fosilizuar në qelibar. 


Në qelibar gjetën kafkën e dinosaurit më të vogël në botë 99 milion vjete  me pare
Kafka e dinosaurit më të vogël në botë i ngjan një zogu, të gjetur në qelibar të vjetër 99 milion vjet i vjetër.
Koka e kësaj qenie ishte më e vogël se zogu më i vogël në botë.
Nofulla është e mbushur ,me dhëmbë të dhëmbëzuar  dhe sytë te fryera si hardhucë.Pavarësisht nga dimensionet,dinosauri veproi si grabitqar.

Kurrë nuk kam parë diçka të tillë, "thotë profesori i Institutit të Paleontologjisë Vertebrate në Akademinë e Shkencave Kineze dhe profesor i asociuar në Muzeun e Historisë Natyrore në Los Angeles, Jingmai O'Connor.Profesori thotë se është i mahnitur nga pamja e kafkës."
Mbi 100 dhëmbë te vendosur në nofulla.Sytë pozicionohen të shikojnë anash.
Modeli i qelibarit vërteton se bota e tyre ishte shumë më e larmishme nga sa mund të supozohej.Ka shumë fosile që dëshmojnë për dinosaurët me madhësi të vogël, por ato janë të vështira për tu gjetur.
"Mesazhi kryesor i këtij studimi është se një pjesë e madhe e ekosistemit të dinosaurëve ka mbetur e panjohur për shkencën.
Fosilet që mbeten në argjilë, rërë ose llum shkatërrohen më së shpeshti nga vetitë kimike të materialit.
Qelibar është formuar nga rrëshira halore dhe bën që mbetjet fosile të mbeten të ruajtura si një imazh 3D.

"Mbetjet e kafshëes në qelibar duken sikur kafsha ngordhi dje.

Indet e buta mbeten të bllokuara në një hapësirë ​​të vogël, që i reziston kohës, ”shpjegon O’Connor.
Jashtë arritjes së imagjinatës

Skeleti i parë i dinosaurëve në qelibar u përshkrua në vitin 2016 nga shkencëtarja kineze Lida Xing.Ajo gjeti një bisht dinosauri të ruajtur në një treg në Mianmar.
Khaung Ra më pas ia dhuroi muzeut në mënyrë që shkencëtarët të mund të studionin mbetjet.
Kuratori i Muzeut Amber Amerikan David Grimaldi thotë se depozitat e qelibarit në Myanmar janë formuar në copa më të mëdha dhe ka më shumë prej tyre se kudo tjetër në botë.

Ata janë bërë një burim i rëndësishëm për zbulimin e insekteve të lashta, bimëve, kërpudhave dhe dinosaurëve më të fundit.
Dinosauri duket si një zog, ka dhëmbë të mprehtë dhe nyje të syrit ”, thotë Grimaldi.
Karakteristika unike
Karakteristikat e fosileve të gjetura flasin për zhvillimin e shpendëve, paraardhësit e të cilëve ishin dinosaurët.
Procesi i zvoglimi  së trupave të tyre shkoi më shpejt sesa mendohej.
"Miniaturizimi bëhet më së shpeshti në mjedise të izoluara të ishullit dhe gadishullit.
Nuk është për t'u habitur që qelibari është 99 milion vjeç i gjetur në Myanmar.
Oculudentavis ka më shumë dhëmbë se i zakonshmi  dhe është një shenjë që evolucioni jo gjithmonë rrjedh nga rregullat, "thotë O'Connor.
Paraardhësit e tjerë të zogjve si dinosauri me krahë i arkeopteryx ishin shumë më të mëdhej.
Duke studjuar kafkën, nuk mund të konkludohet se Oculudentavis është i lidhur me zogj të hershëm dhe dinosaurë me krahë.
Profesori Lars Schmitz thotë se ekzistojnë vetëm disa lloje të bretkosave dhe hardhucave që janë më të vogla se dinosaurët në miniaturë.

Për dallim nga  kolibrat që nuk kanë dhëmbë dhe ushqehen me nektar, shkencëtarët besojnë se Oculudentavis gjuante insektet. 

Supozohet se trupi i tij ishte i mbuluar me pupla, por asnjë provë nuk u ruajt në qelibar.
Sytë e Oculudentavisit janë shumë specifikë.Kockat e zverkut të syrit formojnë një kon që mund të haset në bufat.
Ky fenomen tregon se ai kishte shikim të mprehtë.
Ky fenomen nuk është gjetur në dinosaurët e tjerë dhe të gjitha speciet shtazore që banojnë sot në planet.
Zbulimi i kafkës së Oculudentavis nuk është i mjaftueshëm për të gjetur vendin e saj në pemën e familjes dinosauri ", sipas paleontologut kinez Xu Xing.
1.A bird-like dinosaur is clearly seen in the amber in which paleontologists found the new species, Oculudentavis khaungraae, the smallest dinosaur of all time. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]
2.Image reconstruction of the living environment of Oculudentavis khaungraae shows it in the Hukawng Valley in northern Myanmar 100 million years ago. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

https://global.chinadaily.com.cn/a/2...21727e495.html

----------


## fegi II

Fosili më i vjetër i kafshëve të tokës, 425 milion vjet i vjetër, është gjetur në Skoci
Një krijesë e fosilizuar si një qindarkë e zbuluar në Skoci mund të përfaqësojë kafshën më të vjetër të njohur tokësore, një pionier i përulur i jetës në Tokë 425 milion vjet më parë.
Kampecaris obanensis
Kampecaris obanensis (Foto: 3d-fossils.ac.uk)
Shkencëtarët thonë se fosili i epokës Silurian, i zbuluar në ishullin Kerrera në Hebridet Skoceze dhe i quajtur Kampecaris obanensis, banonte në zonën përgjatë liqeneve dhe ushqehej me bimë të kalbura.
Një fosil i bimës më të vjetër me një kërcell, i quajtur Cooksonia, u gjet gjithashtu në të njëjtën zonë.
Megjithëse Kampecaris është kafsha më e vjetër tokësore e njohur nga fosilet, besohet të jetë paraprirë nga krimbat e tokës, ndoshta 450 milion vjet më parë, tha paleontologu Michael Brookfield nga Universiteti i Teksasit, autori kryesor i një studimi të botuar në revistën Historical Biology.
Kampecaris, me gjatësi rreth 2.5 centimetra, i ngjan qindarkëve moderne, por është anëtar i një specie të zhdukur që nuk është paraardhësi i qindarkëve të sotëm. Këmbët e Campecaris nuk janë ruajtur në fosile.
Jeta evoluoi për herë të parë në oqeanet e botës dhe shpërthimi i biodiversitetit filloi afërsisht 540 milion vjet më parë.

U desh kohë që jeta të shfaqej edhe në tokë, duke filluar me bimë si myshk 450 milion vjet më parë. 
Zhvillimi pasues i bimëve të ngjashme me bishtajoret si Cooksonia ndihmoi në zhvillimin e një ekosistemi tokësor më kompleks.
Kurizorët e parë tokësorë, amfibët që evoluan nga peshqit që jetonin në cekëtira, u shfaqën 375 milion vjet më parë dhe këta ishin paraardhësit e zvarranikëve, zogjve dhe gjitarëve siç i njohim ne sot.

----------

